# Server Donations Wanted!



## Dragoneer (Apr 10, 2007)

Greetings, FA!

It's about that time again, as much as I wish it wasn't. Frankly put: Fur Affinity is running _incredibly low_ on storage, and we've been able to delay upgrading the storage server for quite some time now. We had originally planned an upgrade on this towards the end of last year, but the DB server took over all priorities and we were able to stave off this necessity.

We need more storage space like trees need the sun, and hardcore. I will be purchasing a new server come hell or highwater the first week of May, as we can't delay things much longer (unfortunately).

[size=medium]*DONATE TO FUR AFFINITY TODAY!*[/size]

_To start, I am putting down $2,000 of my own money_ to fund this new server and ensure we can get what we need, but I want to be able to get the best we can get the best that we need for a long term solution - 6 hard drives to offer both space and data security, a good processor (not overkill) and a chassis that CAN be upgraded later.

The server goal is around $3,000 to $3,500 total, so we don't need to raise a lot. If everybody donated $1 we'd be able to make our goal within a few days (honestly, we would!).

Like our previous server, it will be purchased from www.thinkmate.com . I will be posting full funding logs to funding.furaffinity.net tomorrow for anybody who wants to see what money comes in, where it goes and what it's towards.

I don't like asking for money from the community, but it benefits FA, and for less than the price of a cup of Starbucks, you can help out a COMPLETELY FREE community remain completely awesome. =)


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 10, 2007)

If you have questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## blackdragoon (Apr 10, 2007)

i need to get paypal so i can help you out here. i also need my next paycheck (yay for being broke) but i might be able to send some your way in a few weeks if i'm lucky and you can wait that long. so long as my bills dont keep piling up anyway.

also on an unrelated sidenote since when do you have N3 and how the heck did you ever get 8 achievements for it anyway?


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 10, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i need to get paypal so i can help you out here.


*dragoneer@furaffinity.net *is the paypal.



> also on an unrelated sidenote since when do you have N3 and how the heck did you ever get 8 achievements for it anyway?


Just play the entire game and unlock and finish missions for all the characters. =) That, and get at least an A ranking on every map. Yes, it is hard, but well worth it. Vigk Vahk is just CUTE!


----------



## blackdragoon (Apr 10, 2007)

actually i meant that i need to get a paypal account right now and as for N3 i cant seem to beat the 3rd or 4th stage (can't remember) for inphy or the 2nd stage for that second character  you get after her. yah i suck at that game. (hence i haven't played since december 26th and also why i cant remember exactly which stages im stuck on. one is a castle in snow the other a battle in a meadow with dragons all over the place)


edit: once i get me an account i can probably send you about 10 or 15 from time to time. not much but my bills seem to be increasing of late >_< in the meantime i'll stop uploading some stuff and delete some of the other junk i been meaning to get rid of anyway. i know that aint much but i can free up a few MB for yah that way. i think. not sure. i'll go check.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd like to donate, but I don't have a paypal set up, nor do I have any immediate plans to get one.

Would it be possible to send via normal mail? All I'd need is a mailing adress.


----------



## blackdragoon (Apr 10, 2007)

um crabby? since preyfar is over seas wouldn't postage alone be pretty hefty to get the money there? 

and yes i do believe i can free up plenty of space for you preyfar...since i still can't compress anything it would seem >.> like this image here for example: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/196486/   <.< yah i should definately delete that anyway. 33 views in 7 months = fail. also 1229.3kb of space = fail too >.> and hey maybe if we all get rid of some of our older junk/scrap images that perhaps we dont like anymore or whatever then we might be able to buy some time for the new server stuff to be purchased.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 10, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> um crabby? since preyfar is over seas wouldn't postage alone be pretty hefty to get the money there?


I'm at a military base, actually... so postage is the same to the US, but there are no banks here, so I can't cash them if I wanted to.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 10, 2007)

Give me a day and let the funambulism begin


Double oops. Answered my own question.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 10, 2007)

Aww...

I wouldn't expect a single envelope with a single bill in it to cost anything much, but I suppose.

Damn, I guess next time I go to my bank I'll see if I can set up a seperate account for direct paypal usage. You know, somethin like how I transfer exactly $20 from my main account to it, then emty said seperate account with paypal.

That COULD work, plus it keeps me from spendin all my cash at once online (or having it stolen). We'll see.


----------



## dave hyena (Apr 10, 2007)

I assume Amazon creams off a little of the money in fees. So I donated not $5, but rather $6, in order that I might donate $5 in the end.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 10, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> I assume Amazon creams off a little of the money in fees. So I donated not $5, but rather $6, in order that I might donate $5 in the end.


Amazon takes a few % of all donations, yeah. It's a lot like Paypal honestly.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 10, 2007)

Again? Jeez!
Are you running a porn site or somethi....uhh... carry on.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 10, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Again? Jeez!
> Are you running a porn site or somethi....uhh... carry on.


We could probably pay for this stuff if we ran a p0rn site. =D


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 10, 2007)

Should we just donate directly to dragoneer@thedragoneer.com, or are things easier for you if one uses amazon?


----------



## ADF (Apr 10, 2007)

I've never really used any services such as PayPal or Amazon Honours before, however I would like to contribute if I can so I have a few questions.

It talks allot about credit cards, does this mean bank cards cannot be used?

How is donating foreign money such as the English pound dealt with?


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 10, 2007)

Both PayPal and Amazon take debit cards/check cards, provided they have a Visa, MasterCard, or American Express logo.  They're treated just like a regular credit card as far as Amazon/PayPal is concerned.

With PayPal, you can also (if you choose) link directly to a checking account.  Either way, you must first move money from your card or bank account to you PayPal account before you can send it to anyone else's PayPal account.


----------



## blackdragoon (Apr 10, 2007)

i see so that is how paypal works eh? in that case um mebbe later >.>


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 11, 2007)

Just remember, if you ever do get PayPal -- and for anyone who already does -- that PayPal will NEVER send you an e-mail with "Dear PayPal member" or some such (it will always have the name you gave 'em); and they will NEVER ask you to click a link in an e-mail, especially to "verify" your info or some such.

If you get an e-mail that looks like it's from PayPal, but doesn't have your name or asks you to "click here and enter your information", don't do anything except forward it to spoof<at>paypal<dot>com.  If PayPal needs you to enter any information, they'll tell you to go to the web site directly.

PayPal users are probably the single biggest target demographic for phishing scams.  Don't be a victim.  Play it smart and avoid the scams, and PayPal works great.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 11, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you charged for it yeah.


----------



## keeshah (Apr 25, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Just remember, if you ever do get PayPal -- and for anyone who already does -- that PayPal will NEVER send you an e-mail with "Dear PayPal member" or some such (it will always have the name you gave 'em); and they will NEVER ask you to click a link in an e-mail, especially to "verify" your info or some such.
> 
> PayPal users are probably the single biggest target demographic for phishing scams.  Don't be a victim.  Play it smart and avoid the scams, and PayPal works great.



I don't trust Paypal, way too many TRUE horror stories of of them freezing accounts for filivious reasons, and stealing the money. 
Only use paypal to conduct a charge card transaction, DON'T make an account, an don't let paypal link to your checking account..  

 We saw that you bought porn!  so we have transfured all the money in your checking account to paypal, an have frozen your account for vilolation of the TOS, buying or selling porn,  thanks for the free money, have a nice day.


----------

